# failure reclaim oil to oil sump



## Harith (9 mo ago)

فشل استصلاح الزيت إلى حوض الزيت الذي يدخل النظام ولا يعود إلى حوض الزيت أثناء عمل المبرد الناقل 19xr ما السبب؟


----------

